# mounting the body to the frame of my 67 lemans



## RM9700 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am in the process of mounting the body of my 1967 lemans to the frame and was wondering how much play is there for adjustment. The reason i am asking is i have to weld on the repair mount hole plates to the frame and am concerned as to how critical the alignment is. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's really critical. The body only wants to sit in one place. The ones to 'get right' are the two front ones under the front cowl area, where the floor starts to slope. Get those right, and the others will fall into place.


----------

